# Longest 2WW!!



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

I hope some of you remember me? I used to post last year and early this, and then became more of a lurker reader!
I have kept in touch via PM with a few of you, but because I have not been having treatment I felt a bit out of place posting.

Anyway to the point, I have just had my frosties from my IVF cycle replaced, they took all 5 to Blast and all 5 made it, 2 [an early blast
and expanding] were picked to go back. I had ET on day 23, tested 10dpt 5dt negative, tested 12dpt 5dt faint line, had my blood test [clinic insist
on bloods] 13dp 5dt and my Hcg came back 19 and inconclusive!!  Clinic have insisted on another blood test next monday which will be 19dp 5dt.
All my research has said its a pregnancy but likely to be a miscarriage! I am so confused, have any of you heard of this, I'm hoping its a slow burner but I am realistic to the chances of things going wrong  

Thanks all
Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Teela, I can't offer any advice, but wanted to send you lots of    and    for rising numbers on your next blood test. Got everything crossed for you.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh Teela you poor thing, I really hope that the next blood test shows good news but the waiting and incertainty must be hard. Sending you a big    

bingbong x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Teela - yes I remember you!  I know it is a bit up in the air at the moment but congratulations on getting a bfp.  You must be feeling all over the place at the moment   , keeping everything crossed that your HCG continues to rise   .  Most people never have an HCG test so it is impossible to know how many people who get a 'natural' bfp start out with levels similar to yours.  I have heard that frosties take longer to implant and get going, hoping that is what has happened with you, and your little embryo(s) start pumping out the hormones and give you some reassurance.  Next Mon seems like a long time to wait for another blood test considering your first one was 6 days before that, hope the days go quick and you get some good news on Mon.  Sending you loads of      and      for the next few days   

Some1
xx


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Teela, 

Sending you lots of      for your blood test tomorrow. I hope your HCG levels have risen and tomorrow we can send you lots of congratulations on your bfp. 

Take care.

x


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you Lou-ann, BB, Some1 and Crazy all of whom I remember from my previous time on here.
Congrats to Crazy and Some1 on your Bumps I am really pleased for you both.

I really appreciate your responses hopefully I will report good news but although still no AF I have a feeling
its not meant to be this time again!!

Thanks anyway

Teela
x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Teela - thanks for the congratulations - will be sending you so much      tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you!

Some1

xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Teela

thank you for your post and wishes on the other thread.  I really hope you get some good news with your blood test tomorrow, this wait must have been excruciating.  Have you been doing hpt's in the meantime or have you managed to stay away from them?  I don't think my gp will do a HCG and as you know i am a bit worried about my bleeding and thinking it might not be good news so i might see if i can push her on it but she'll probably say what's the point in her very blunt, unsympathetic way.

All the best for  tomorrow and praying it's good news    

GGx


----------



## Teela (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I am not really surprised to say my Beta is now def BFN, they think I have had a chemical 

Onwards and upwards as they say but I would be lying if I said I was not Pi**ed off, however one consolation
[not much] I'm opening the wine its been a while 

I will post on the abroadies thread later as I really cannot afford another cycle in the UK so thinking of Reprofit, but
will need info from you more informed ladies 

thanks for the support
Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Teela, so sorry that it is a bfn    . I know it's no consolation, but I hope you enjoy your wine   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Teela -   
Had been hoping it would have been good news for you after all the ups and downs, sorry to hear it hasn't worked out this time
Good luck with next steps and take care of yourself
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Teela sorry it's not better news   .  Not much consolation but enjoy the wine.

GGx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Teela - so sorry to hear that you have ended up with a bfn    Thinking of you, hope you are able to enjoy the wine

Some1
xx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry to see your news Teela        - take care    Love Krissi xx


----------



## acrazywench (Jul 26, 2009)

Teela, I'm so sorry.     

I hope the abroadies thread helps - Reprofit seems to have a great track record for the singlies so I really hope that works out for you if that's what you decide.

Take lots of care of yourself and enjoy the wine.

xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

oh teela, sorry that it wasn't better news.

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hello Teela,
only just saw this thread. So sorry   Hope you have a way forward in planning!
xx


----------

